# Michigan maple syrup for sale



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

$59 includes shipping. You can get a whole gallon, 2 half gallons, 3quarts, or 6 pints. I ship using the post office medium flat rate box. 
You can PayPal me at [email protected]
Write a note saying what you want.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

michiganfarmer said:


> $59 includes shipping. You can get a whole gallon, 2 half gallons, 3quarts, or 6 pints. I ship using the post office medium flat rate box.
> You can PayPal me at [email protected]
> Write a note saying what you want.


Awesome! I’ll order some tonight.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems like a good deal. If my brother didn't have a sugarhouse, I'd grab some.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey, Max! How's it goin'??

Folks, I can vouch for the quality of @michiganfarmer's syrup. It totally rocks!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife and I say, "Max, has the BEST maple syrup!"


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Pony said:


> Hey, Max! How's it goin'??
> 
> Folks, I can vouch for the quality of @michiganfarmer's syrup. It totally rocks!


Hey pony. It's really great to see you again. I'm ok. Super busy with maple syrup season


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Michigan Farmer, check your email. I have a shipping question. Thanks


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Payment sent. French toast waiting for arrival.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I suddenly am having a craving for pancakes...


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Max! My cousins in Boyne and boiling, too!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

michiganfarmer said:


> $59 includes shipping. You can get a whole gallon, 2 half gallons, 3quarts, or 6 pints. I ship using the post office medium flat rate box.
> You can PayPal me at [email protected]
> Write a note saying what you want.


I just sent you a text


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Got here today!
Now I need to whip up another batch of French Toast!
Thanks!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

And my son got his 1/2 gallon yesterday. My grandson gives it two little thumbs up!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

IM just going to bump this thread once then Ill let it go. I dont want to keep bothering people


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I just can't believe you can sell your syrup for $59 a gallon including shipping! If I made enough syrup to sell, I wouldn't sell it for less than $80 a gallon, without shipping!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

gilberte said:


> I just can't believe you can sell your syrup for $59 a gallon including shipping! If I made enough syrup to sell, I wouldn't sell it for less than $80 a gallon, without shipping!


And it tastes great.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

michiganfarmer said:


> IM just going to bump this thread once then Ill let it go. I dont want to keep bothering people


Did you get my check? 

I have not seen it clear yet.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

gilberte said:


> I just can't believe you can sell your syrup for $59 a gallon including shipping! If I made enough syrup to sell, I wouldn't sell it for less than $80 a gallon, without shipping!


I've always tried to average $40 per gallon throughout the year. I know it's a lot less than syrup at farmers market during tourist season. If I put my syrup in barrel and sell it at bulk price, I only get $20 per gallon. I'll take the$40


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Did you get my check?
> 
> I have not seen it clear yet.


Yes. I haven't deposited it. Your syrup is boxed up and waiting for the mail today


----------



## Heartbroken (12 mo ago)

Looks good! And your price is good too. Glad to see a small Michigan business get noticed. Next time I'm in TC I'll contact you about picking some up.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

How many gallons did you make this year? I saw my brother this weekend and it was his best yet: 279 gallons, wood-burned. He does sap as well. I got some of the extra dark stuff toward the end of season.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

My wife loves maple syrup; so I buy it for her, but I was raised on southern syrup and molasses made from sugar cane, and I still prefer them. Mostly I eat syrup and molasses on a hot buttered biscuit with a side of crispy fried Wright bacon.

I like the maple flavor just fine . . . but I just don't care for the texture of maple syrup.

I have a question: Why is all maple syrup so runny? It almost has the consistency of water. Would they have to boil it down more (hence make less syrup) in order to make it thicker?

Could I simmer maple syrup on the stove in a pot and thicken it?
(OK. That's 3 questions. )


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

^ I believe its lower viscosity is just its feature but think you could also boil it down more to make it thicker.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

altair said:


> How many gallons did you make this year? I saw my brother this weekend and it was his best yet: 279 gallons, wood-burned. He does sap as well. I got some of the extra dark stuff toward the end of season.


350. I'm working towards 1000


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> My wife loves maple syrup; so I buy it for her, but I was raised on southern syrup and molasses made from sugar cane, and I still prefer them. Mostly I eat syrup and molasses on a hot buttered biscuit with a side of crispy fried Wright bacon.
> 
> I like the maple flavor just fine . . . but I just don't care for the texture of maple syrup.
> 
> ...


It's thinner because if it is made thicker, it turns to sugar crystals. Yes you can boil it farther on your stove. I make mine just a bit thicker than the standard for a couple reasons. I want it thicker and being more concentrated mine has a bolder maple flavor, which is what I want


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

michiganfarmer said:


> It's thinner because if it is made thicker, it turns to sugar crystals. Yes you can boil it farther on your stove. I make mine just a bit thicker than the standard for a couple reasons. I want it thicker and being more concentrated mine has a bolder maple flavor, which is what I want


What is the shelf life of maple syrup? Does it solidify, or turn to sugar like honey?


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

HDRider said:


> What is the shelf life of maple syrup? Does it solidify, or turn to sugar like honey?


THere has been 20 year old maple syrup found in basements of passed away grandparents, and it was still good. I wouldnt say maple has a 20 year shelf life. If it is the right density, it will not sugar like honey. Mine does because I make it a little thicker, but it stays liquid for 6 months or so, then starts to make crystals on the bottom. As long as the canning was done right, and the syrup is stored unopened and in a cool place, 4 years is pretty common


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

michiganfarmer said:


> THere has been 20 year old maple syrup found in basements of passed away grandparents, and it was still good. I wouldnt say maple has a 20 year shelf life. If it is the right density, it will not sugar like honey. Mine does because I make it a little thicker, but it stays liquid for 6 months or so, then starts to make crystals on the bottom. As long as the canning was done right, and the syrup is stored unopened and in a cool place, 4 years is pretty common


I got my syrup today


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> My wife loves maple syrup; so I buy it for her, but I was raised on southern syrup and molasses made from sugar cane, and I still prefer them. Mostly I eat syrup and molasses on a hot buttered biscuit with a side of crispy fried Wright bacon.
> 
> I like the maple flavor just fine . . . but I just don't care for the texture of maple syrup.
> 
> ...


does sorghum or molasses turn to sugar? Just curious


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

michiganfarmer said:


> does sorghum or molasses turn to sugar? Just curious


Yes---or at least it used to. 

I have not thought about it in years, but the locally made molasses I have on a shelf nowadays does not form sugar crystals as readily. Not sure why.

The Aunt Jemima and Mrs. Butterworth's syrup I buy in stores does not ever crystalize.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> Yes---or at least it used to.
> 
> I have not thought about it in years, but the locally made molasses I have on a shelf nowadays does not form sugar crystals as readily. Not sure why.
> 
> The Aunt Jemima and Mrs. Butterworth's syrup I buy in stores does not ever crystalize.


Aunt Jemima and other store syrup is corn syrup


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

michiganfarmer said:


> Aunt Jemima and other store syrup is corn syrup


Ah-ha! That explains a lots. I don't know how they get syrup out of corn.
OK. I looked it up. It's weird: Link


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> Ah-ha! That explains a lots. I don't know how they get syrup out of corn.
> OK. I looked it up. It's weird: Link


Have you seen sorghum or molasses made in someone's backyard?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

michiganfarmer said:


> Have you seen sorghum or molasses made in someone's backyard?


And with god knows what chemicals and additives. Supporting local is where it's at.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

altair said:


> And with god knows what chemicals and additives. Supporting local is where it's at.


I agree. I support local and/or mom and pop businesses


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

And sustainability too. Fields of high maintenance crops versus those who 'farm' the forests as they grow, a lot more like stewardship.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

@michiganfarmer We just made pecan maple ice cream with your syrup. Wooooonderful.

Your syrup is great.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

HDRider said:


> @michiganfarmer We just made pecan maple ice cream with your syrup. Wooooonderful.
> 
> Your syrup is great.


Glad to hear it


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone for responding and keeping this thread bumped. Seeing it reminded me I want to try this syrup after all the glowing reviews 

Max, sending you a PM


----------

